

Ghosttown - the missing link from Google Music - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2011/05/ghosttown-missing-part-from-google.html

======
nickedit247
Rdio is faster and scans and replicates your iTunes library almost instantly.
But I hope Rdio isn't bought by google.

